
Facilitation Tools for Meetings and Workshops (2013) [pdf] - fagnerbrack
https://seedsforchange.org.uk/tools.pdf
======
ablation
Some of these feel pretty dated. For something a bit more recently updated,
Hyper Island have quite a good toolbox of workshop exercises:
[https://toolbox.hyperisland.com/](https://toolbox.hyperisland.com/)

